# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Terrenos y Predios  Venta de terreno agricola de 2.3 has en huaura-vegueta con sembrio de vid

## jesa

SE INFORMA QUE SE ENCUENTRA A LA VENTA DEL TERRENO AGRICOLA CON EXTENSIÓN DE 2.3 HAS CON INSTALACIÓN DE *7500 PLANTACIONES DE UVA* ENTRE LAS VARIEDADES RED GLOBE E ITALIA CON EDADES DE 5 Y 6 AÑOS.
UBICACIÓN: SECTOR EL OTOÑO - EN EL DISTRITO DE VEGUETA, PROVINCIA DE HUAURA. CERCA A LA PANAMERICANA NORTE.
EL PRECIO DE VENTA ES DE S/. 80,000.00
DISPONIBILIDAD DE AGUA TODO EL AÑO.
PARA MAYOR INFORMACIÓN LLAMAR AL Telf. 017317828  O AL RPC 993522958Temas similares: Venta de Terreno Agrícola en Paiján (Ascope, La Libertad) - Perú TERRENO AGRICOLA DE 6.0 HAS Terreno agricola de 5.0 has ubicado en el sector peñico-huaura Terreno agricola de 12 has en el sector la tablada - santa maria - huaura venta de terreno

----------

